#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Popular Books written by Famous Authors

## Manoj

Popular Books written by Famous Authors


here is the list of popular books written by famous authors. Below table shows a great list of books with their author name.
*Book Name*
*Author Name*

The Canterbury Tales
Geoffrey Chaucer

Hamlet
William Shakespeare

Don Quixote
Miguel de Cervantes

Paradise Lost
John Milton

The Pilgrims Progress
John Bunyan

Robinson Crusoe
Daniel Defoe

Gullivers Travels
Jonathan Swift

The Vicar of Wakefield
Oliver Goldsmith

Pride and Prejudice
Jane Austen

ivanhoe
Sir wafter scott

Promessi Sposi, The Betrothed
Alassandro Manzoni

The Count of Monte Cristo
Alexander Dumas

Vanity Fair
William Makpeace Thackeray

Three Men in a Boat
Jerome K. Jerome

A Tale of Two Cities
Charles Dickens

Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea
Jules Verne

Adventures of Tom Sawyer
Mark T wain

Anna Karenina
Leo Tolstoy

The Brothers Karamazov
Feodor Dostoevsky

Treasure Island
R. L. Stevenson

Tess of the durbervilles
Thomas Hardy

Time Machine
Herbert George Wells

Kim
Rudyard Kipling

Heart of Darkness
Joseph Conrad

The Call of the Wild
Jack London

Gitanjall
Rabindranath Tagore

Sons and Lovers
D. H. Lawrence

The Thirty-Nine Steps
John Buchan

of Human Bondage
Somerset Maugham

Siddhartha, Herman Hesse
Hida Rosner

Mahatma Gandhi
Romain Rolland

The Story of My Experiments with Truth
Mahatma Gandhi

Tarka the Otter
Henry Williamson

And Quiet Flows the Don
Mikhail Sholokhov

A Farewell to Arms
Ernest Miller Hemingway

The Good Earth
Pearl S. Buck

Glimpses of World History
Jawaharlal Nehru

Untouchable
Mulk Raj Anand

Gone With The Wind
Margaret Mitchell

The Hobbit
J. R. R. Tolkien

Rebecca
Daphne Du Maurier

The Grapes of Wrath
John Steinbeck

The Power and the Glory
Graham Greene

The Diary of A Young Girl
Anne Frank

The Catcher in the Rye
J. D. Salinger

The Bridge on the Drina
lvo Andric

The President
Miguel Angel Asturias

Nineteen Eighty Four
George Orwell

Cry, the Beloved Country
Alan Paton

A Town like Alice
Nevil Shute

51 . Nectar in a Sieve
Kamala Markandeya

The Tree of Man
Patrick White

Train to Pakistan
Khushwant Singh

Things Fall Apart
Chinua Achebe

The Guide
R. K. Narayan

Doctor Zhivago
Boris Pasternak

To Kill a Mockingbird
Harper Lee

Born Free
Joy Adamson

Catch-22
Joseph Heller

Silent Spring
Rachel Carson

A Backward Place
Ruth Prawar Jhabwala

The Jewel in the Crown
Paul Scott

The Custer Wolf
Roger Caras

One Hundred Years of Solitude
Gabriel Garcia Marquez

Portrait of india
Ved Mehta

Love Story
Erich Segal

The Day of the Jackal
Frederick Forsyth

Kanthapura
Raja Rao

Jonathan Livingston Seagull
Richard Bach

Humboldts Gift
Saul Bellow

All Things Wise and Wonderful
James Herriot

Roots
Alex Haley

Fire on the Mountain
Anita Desai

The Far Pavilions
M. M. kaye

Sophies Choice
William Styron

A Bend in the River
V. S. Naipaul

Midnights Children
Salman Rushdie

The Bone People
Keri Hulme

The Final Passage
Caryl Phillips

The City of Joy
Dominique Lapierre, Larry Collins

Spy Catcher
Peter Wright

English August (An Indian Story)
Upamanyu Chatterjee

The Alchemist
Paulo Coelho

The Long Silence
Shashi Deshpande

Lajja
Taslima Nasrin

A Suitable Boy
Vikram Seth

Delhi is Not Far
Ruskin Bond

The Heart of india
Mark Tully

Anita and Me
Meera Syal

The God of Small Things
Arundhati Roy

Snakes and Ladders
Gita Mehta

The Mistress of Spices
Chitra Banerjee Divakaruni

Interpreter of Maladies
Jhumpa Lahiri

Anils Ghost
Michael Ondaatje

Riot
Shashi Tharoor

Family Matters
Rohinton Mistry

White Mughals
William Dalrymple

Da Vinci Code
Dan Brown

Hungry Tide
Amitav Ghosh

Amu
Shonali Bose








  Similar Threads: List of Top Computer Engineering Books & Projects from Top Authors Need all the books(in PDF form) written by Yashwant Kanetkar VECTOR CALCULUS Engineering mathematics Famous books books by foreign authors for mechanical engineering: suggestion required Popular Engineering books used in reputed colleges in India like BITS,NITs,Anna Univ

----------


## crazybishnoi29

OMG!!! i never read any of these... and I always mention in my cv ---> interests:Reading books and listening to music....

----------

